

Ask HN: Practical ways of dealing with UK porn/other bans? - thesmileyone

So it seems I need to educate myself with how to get around these forthcoming content bans that will effect me in the UK?<p>I understand I can change my DNS proxy to another countries, such as google, to get past DNS level blocking.<p>Other than this, do I simply need a fast VPN which does not log data? I am on 4mbit but FTTP (fibre to the premises) is being activated here soon, so I should be on 100mbit fibre.<p>Thanks!
======
namos
[https://survivetheclaireperryinter.net](https://survivetheclaireperryinter.net)

------
praguebakerr
practically people will maybe start to exchange DVDs :)

